# nissan dealership dealer



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

fuc em!!! they are all heartless bastards when it comes to selling a car and you know what i'm always the sucker. i hate buying a new car because i can never get a good deal. i would really like some help because i will be going to the dealer tommorrow. hopefully i will save some money with help from you guys, any thing i need to know or do


----------



## prymal (Jul 22, 2002)

go to kbb.com and get the invoice price for every option you want. that way you're armed. 

when you go to the dealer... say you want it at invoice and will walk otherwise. that's what i did, after he tried to sell it at $500 over. i threatened, he talked to the manager, came back and agreed. it was also the end of the month, which also helps in any auto-buying scenario.

good luck!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

most dealers will take invoice plus a little bit. keeping in mind that there is a 3% holdback. so even at invoce they make a profit. They will always try to charge more than invoce on options, because thats how they make money. Depending on how the car is selling they may tell you to kiss off. When buying my dads car we had to pay sticker, there was no choice. If we did'nt there were 500 other people right behind us that would. To the best of my knowledge the SE-R and the Spec V are not selling like that so you should be able to get it at around invoice. Go to pretty much any car site and it will have the invoce. 

www.carpoint.com
www.edmunds.com
www.kbb.com


----------



## GregFarz78 (Jul 22, 2002)

I went to a dealership this weekend and the salesman was a total jerk I just wanted some info on a spec v...first off he didnt even know they had any when there was one sitting right in front of him...then he tells me they go for list price...I was like "yea ok" and walked away.

I got my last car 3% over invoice just be firm and tell them you want 3% over invoice or you'll walk and go at the end of the month like an hour before closing...trust me they'll wheel and deal with you and you'll win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Well good luck with the car sales people! Remember they are there to make $$$$$. The trick is to get them to make some but not a bunch!LOL I got my Spec V For about $150.00 under the sticker price(including tax,title,transfer,and delevery fees)which was about $1500 under the price I was quoted at first. Ive found that you shoul go to the dealership in stages.1)go by and drive the car,then get a price vin# and tell them that youll check on the insurance and financing. 2)Contact several dealers to compare prices. 3)call the dealers of the two lowest prices and let them know that someone else wants your buisness 4)Go to the dealer who best meets your needs and make an offer! Good Luck again! Have patience!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

jEzTeR said:


> *Well good luck with the car sales people! Remember they are there to make $$$$$. The trick is to get them to make some but not a bunch!LOL I got my Spec V For about $150.00 under the sticker price(including tax,title,transfer,and delevery fees)which was about $1500 under the price I was quoted at first. Ive found that you shoul go to the dealership in stages.1)go by and drive the car,then get a price vin# and tell them that youll check on the insurance and financing. 2)Contact several dealers to compare prices. 3)call the dealers of the two lowest prices and let them know that someone else wants your buisness 4)Go to the dealer who best meets your needs and make an offer! Good Luck again! Have patience!  *


yeah i wish i had patience when it comes to cars. cars mean so much me it's hard not trying to get it in my driveway as fast as i can. anyways just talked to the dealer and i found a 00 se which i'm going to grab before anyone else does. it has 24,483 miles manual trans with all the goodies going for 10,500. i hope i can get it down some more but i'm willing to still pay


----------

